# Remington M700 police or Ltr



## hector (Nov 5, 2005)

ay guys

okay so here the story....
a while back i was in the market for a new rifle, preferbly sumthin lite and easy to handle

and i was faced between either a styer scout or m700 ltr

after a long and head ache process, and changing minds, i bought the scout

------------------------------------------------

but

to my dissmay this rifle didnt perform to my expectations. in terms of off hand accuracy it realy let me down. whilst prone i have hit 2 goats out at 400 + meters using the bipod. ( scope was 3-12x 40 meopta)

how ever when i was situated in a position where a mob of feral pigs was ambushed by me n my fellow hunting team, takin out 6 pigs between the 3 of us- the rifle went red hot, and my groups spread way of target- NOT HAPPY!!!!!!

so im lookin to sel my rifle n buy a heavy barreled rifle for long range and wen it comes out, a M7615 for close action in scrub

but yet again im forced to choose between 2 rifles- any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Hector,

The rem M700 p and the ltr are essentially the same thing, i had the same delema a few months ago. The p is 9lbs the ltr is 7.5lbs. the p has a 26" barrel and the LTR has a 20" flutted barrel.

I chose the P in 308 over the LTR because i had planed on using this rifle at extended distances over 600 yds. less recoil, better bullet stabilzation and more velocity with the longer barrel.

some questions to ask yourself:
what will you be using it for? (game or targets or both)
how far you want to shoot? (inside 600 or 1000+ yds)?
what caliber (22 or 30)?
how much kick you can handle with out compromising accuracy.

just a few thing that i looked at. 
my few cents,
xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

forgot: 
http://www.remingtonle.com/rifles/700pltr.htm


----------



## hector (Nov 5, 2005)

tanks for the info mate,

but yes in answer to your questions i wil be using it for both applications
and plan on hinting targets out past 1000+ yards with proper tunning of the rifle.

recoil is no real problem for me as im a fairly big build and have never had a problem with reocil even on larger calibers

i plan to get the rifle in 308. as 223 is jus not a great caliber to realy hand load for accuracy, sum may argue that but that is just my opoin as my father hand loads and has built serval customs on both calibers and yet the 308 dose perform significantly better. on that note my father owns a 308 which i use to shoot b4 i bought my scout. his 308 was an excellent rifle to shoot but it just wasnt suited to me ( had stock made from soild wood hand built to his specifications )

and the fact that i dont realy prefer timber is why i bought the scout ( which im going to sell as it just dosnt apply me as i usaly engage my targets out at 300 + meters ) dont get me wrong as iv hit past that distance with the scout but past that is realy pushing it as its barrels dose everheat and it jus cant put out enough velocity to make the distance, especialy if there is a bit of cross wind

what would it be like to carry this rifle around all day as i prefer to walk and stalk my targets, this is a big notion for me as i dont want my body worn out for when it realy counts

thanks again for the advice and keep it cumin :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I would recommend the P vs. the ltr for hitting out to 1000+ yds, better stablization of the 30 cal bullets.

On the other hand stocking isn't the best with this rifle unless you are use to it. it is about 11 lbs after all said and done. I know a lot of people who use a remington VS to stock coyotes without a problem. they are essentially the same rifle (P and VS).

one plus about toating an 11 lb gun is felt recoil, it feels like shooting a pea gun, (unless your at the bench shooting box after box all day long).

It is all preference. 
xdeano


----------

